# Unable To Elevate Error 5



## lampshade_2 (Mar 18, 2012)

I run Windows 7 on a Dell Laptop. I am trying to install Rainmeter. Upon installation, it asks which user I want to install it under. I pick the only user, the one that is listed as an admin. It said that it couldn't install it because I'm not the admin (even though I am).

Then, I created another user, titled ADMIN and made this account an administrator as well. I tried to install rainmeter again, under this name, and it said "unable to elevate (5)"

What can I do to install this program?

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried right clicking and choosing run as admin


----------

